# Heavy duty saw horses



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Have a truck load of decking lumber, that needs to be off the ground until I can use it. I came up this design. Thought someone else might be intersted.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Boy Harry.. That's some mighty beefy sawhorses. They like they could double as truck jack stands! 

Can't be too strong tho.. I made a pair of sawhorses for 2x4's and (what seemed to be) heavy-duty metal sawhorse brackets to hold up my router table until I get the cabinet made. About a week ago I bumped one of them from the side while ripping a sheet of plywood on my TS and one metal bracket buckled. It was a very sickening feeling.

That sidelined the plywood project until I had some new (heavier duty and not prone to buckling) sawhorses under it and a little bit of recovery. Fortunately no significant damage.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

I believe those would hold my HOUSE off the ground!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Job Harry

Looks like a Texas type saw horse..

=====



Old_Chipper said:


> Have a truck load of decking lumber, that needs to be off the ground until I can use it. I came up this design. Thought someone else might be intersted.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

When I make ponies I add the cross brace to the legs about 12 to 16" off the ground, then you can use them for planks. 

I have some interesting ponies, horses and camels although I haven't used the camels for something like 13 yrs.


----------

